# Best gearbox oil for 89 Sentra?



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

Hi all, just wondering what the best grade of oil is to use in my sentra manual box? Should I just use 80w-90? Also what is the capacity of the gearbox, (it has a GA series motor)? Sorry to ask such basic questions, but the owners manual is very vague on this.
Thanks


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

GL4 gear oil is recommended as gl5 will eat brass made synchros... 75w90 is good too.. for quantity about 2 1/2 pint... fill it until its overflow by the filler hole  (fsm how to)


----------



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, just what I needed to know!


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I use synthetic AFT in both my 89 Sentra and 89 Pulsar, the sentra has been running it for 8 years and the pulsar for 4 with no problems. I did some research and found that the new AFT has the same properties as most gear oil, but is just thinner. I have been reaping the benefits of +2 MPG and in extreme cold weather it is easier to move the shifter.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Bob89 : ill look on the AFT as the Gti-r im running in winter is sluggish because of all the tranny/diff/transfercase oil ... by -20c, its getting really hard to start and it could afford the lesser effort lolll


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

bob89sentra said:


> I use synthetic AFT in both my 89 Sentra and 89 Pulsar, the sentra has been running it for 8 years and the pulsar for 4 with no problems. I did some research and found that the new AFT has the same properties as most gear oil, but is just thinner. I have been reaping the benefits of +2 MPG and in extreme cold weather it is easier to move the shifter.


Good to know. Dealer told me I could also put ATF in, but I didn't consider actually trying it. Which are you using, Dexron VI or a synthetic Dex/Merc?


----------



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

Hi have ended up just buying Pennzoil GL-4 gear oil in the end. Getting round to changing the gear oil now, but I am a bit puzzled by the drain plugs. They are a square-drive inset type plug, and I've tried my 3/8" Dr ratchet on the fill plug. However it is slightly too small. The drain plug appears to be close a 1/2" Dr size but also slightly too small. This would lead me to believe these plugs are perhaps metric. Could someone please advise whether the plugs are imperial or metric and what size they are, so I can get the right tool to use? Thanks


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I used a 3/8" and 1/2" ratchet. It was snug, because of buildup of grease and dirt, but it did work. I suggest using a flat tip screwdriver to clean out the hole again and see if you can get the ratchet in.

I bought full synthetic Dextron, I believe it was Vavoline, and ran me about $6 per quart.
and I bought 8 Quarts. It was about a $50 investment.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Rapid09 said:


> Hi have ended up just buying Pennzoil GL-4 gear oil in the end. Getting round to changing the gear oil now, but I am a bit puzzled by the drain plugs. They are a square-drive inset type plug, and I've tried my 3/8" Dr ratchet on the fill plug. However it is slightly too small. The drain plug appears to be close a 1/2" Dr size but also slightly too small. This would lead me to believe these plugs are perhaps metric. Could someone please advise whether the plugs are imperial or metric and what size they are, so I can get the right tool to use? Thanks


Japanese = metric ... 

but usually imperial will do as anyway we dont have the ratchets and breaker bars in metric ... i guess they dont use snap on in japan


----------



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

Imperial is a complete no-go on these plugs both my 3/8" Dr and my 1/2" Dr breaker bars/ratchets are slipping like crazy. Guess I'll have to go into the Nissan dealer tomorrow in the forlorn hope they might have some kind of metric removal tool, otherwise I'm stuck with a crap gearbox. Japanese cars are supposed to be simpler than European cars-really?...


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

I tried for a little last time and ended up putting it in by removing the speedometer cable. Just need a large tip phillips screwdriver.


----------



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

just to update, finally got the plugs out, with the vehicle on a hoist using a long bar, gearbox is much nicer now!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm using Amsoil in my 90 Sentra, no problems so far


----------

